# Stuff and Things > Sights and Sounds >  MSM Whores

## Perianne

I despise that bitch.  And I am ashamed that the majority of women will vote for her._



"Some  shameless whoring by NBC who announced that they have ordered a  mini-series on Hillary Clinton - just in time for the 2016 campaign._
_
A  four or six hour campaign commercial for Hillary? Who else but NBC  wouldn't care how it appears to have a major network in the tank for the  Democrats."_

Attachment 863

Read more: http://www.americanthinker.com/blog/...#ixzz2aMJpWbgj

----------

Coolwalker (07-30-2013)

----------


## Dan40

> I despise that bitch.  And I am ashamed that the majority of women will vote for her._
> 
> 
> "Some  shameless whoring by NBC who announced that they have ordered a  mini-series on Hillary Clinton - just in time for the 2016 campaign._
> _
> A  four or six hour campaign commercial for Hillary? Who else but NBC  wouldn't care how it appears to have a major network in the tank for the  Democrats."_
> 
> Attachment 863
> 
> Read more: http://www.americanthinker.com/blog/...#ixzz2aMJpWbgj


_They will have to get a young lookalike to PLAY Hillary.  The puffiness of her face and body show she is not a healthy person.
_

----------


## Calypso Jones

Diane Lane.  Is that a hoot or what?

Unhealthy?  Well good lord man. She just got off the job of destroying American presige overseas.  Do you think that is a walk in the park?

----------


## Perianne

Attachment 864

----------

usfan (07-28-2013),webrockk (07-28-2013)

----------


## Perianne

Attachment 865

----------

Coolwalker (07-30-2013)

----------


## Guest

Hillary won't win because she's only going to look worse.  The American public will vote for old men (they prefer them younger) they will not vote for an older woman if she runs against a younger man like Rand Paul.

Bring it.  Let them run her.

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (07-28-2013)

----------


## Perianne

> Hillary won't win because she's only going to look worse.  The American public will vote for old men (they prefer them younger) they will not vote for an older woman if she runs against a younger man like Rand Paul.
> 
> Bring it.  Let them run her.


I pray you are right.  I love this country, but if she wins I will go back to Finland.

----------


## Guest

> I pray you are right.  I love this country, but if she wins I will go back to Finland.


I've thought to go back to Poland.

----------


## Trinnity

At least you have somewhere  to go, Perianne. The rest of us have to live with. I hate Hillary.

Diane Lane~ hahaha yeah, they could be twins. 



I'll be right back. I have to go throw up. :Puke:

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> Hillary won't win because she's only going to look worse.  The American public will vote for old men (they prefer them younger) they will not vote for an older woman if she runs against a younger man like Rand Paul.
> 
> Bring it.  Let them run her.


I concur with this. She'll be 69 when she runs for President, 70 when she finishes her first year, and almost 75 when she runs for re-election, which would have her leaving office almost 80. 

I don't see her winning.

----------


## Trinnity

I dunno.....she's a big deal. And it  would be another "first" bragging rights for the D party.

I dearly hope she doesn't win. Sixteen years of Alinsky-devotee Marxist critters is more than we can take. The whole country will look like Detroit when they're done.

----------

Perianne (07-28-2013)

----------


## Perianne

> I don't see her winning.


I do.  And this is why:






> I dunno.....she's a big deal. And it  would be another "first" bragging rights for the D party.
> 
> I dearly hope she doesn't win. Sixteen years of Alinsky-devotee Marxist critters is more than we can take. The whole country will look like Detroit when they're done.

----------


## Trinnity

Hey obama, do this~

 :Rofl: I feel better now.

the shoes, lol

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (07-28-2013),usfan (07-28-2013)

----------


## Perianne

_"You probably can't use the term `toxic c*nt' in your magazine, but  that's what she is. Her very existence insults the spirit of  individualism in this country. This bitch is nothing but a two-bit whore  for Fidel Castro."_

http://www.westword.com/1994-07-27/music/ted-s-world/

----------

Trinnity (07-28-2013)

----------


## Dan40

> Hillary won't win because she's only going to look worse.  The American public will vote for old men (they prefer them younger) they will not vote for an older woman if she runs against a younger man like Rand Paul.
> Bring it.  Let them run her.


Unless Rand Paul adds something to his resume other than making speeches, he will be CRUSHED by Hillary/Billary.

Remember BILL will campaign for Hillary.  Rand has NOTHING to go up against BILL.

I HATE that FACT 10 times more than you do, but I deal in reality.

The Paul family makes speeches.  Some good content, some great content, some lousy content.  But mediocre delivery.  Not anywhere near bobo's or Bill's delivery.

Rand needs accomplishments.  There ARE reasons that the Libertarian Party in 40 years has failed to amass a million members YET.

Speeches without one single accomplishment.

----------


## Trinnity

I don't think we've suffered enough as a country to value our Liberty. 
After most of the cities crash like Detroit did and Philly will, maybe then.

Most people have to learn the hard way.

----------


## Guest

> Unless Rand Paul adds something to his resume other than making speeches, he will be CRUSHED by Hillary/Billary.


Please watch CSpan

----------


## Dan40

> Please watch CSpan


Rand Paul has accomplished something on CSpan?  What?  You can tell me.

----------


## Gemini

> I pray you are right.  I love this country, but if she wins I will go back to Finland.





> I've thought to go back to Poland.


Neither, Iceland - they actually jailed the root cause of their problems, bankers.  Something that should have made international news.  It was an unnoticed miracle.

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (07-29-2013)

----------


## President Peanut

> I pray you are right. I love this country, but if she wins I will go back to Finland.


You are Finnish?

----------


## Perianne

> You are Finnish?


Born in Finland.

----------


## kilgram

> Born in Finland.


Sinä olet suomesta? Minä opiskelin suomea Suomessa.
Miksi et pidä Suomessa? Nautin vuonna, että olin siellä.

Fuu, I don't remember much more of Finnish  :Frown:

----------


## Perianne

> Sinä olet suomesta? Minä opiskelin suomea Suomessa.
> Miksi et pidä Suomessa? Nautin vuonna, että olin siellä.
> 
> Fuu, I don't remember much more of Finnish


I remember none.  I left Finland when I was three years old.

----------

kilgram (07-30-2013)

----------


## President Peanut

> Born in Finland.


That is awesome! Dual citizenship by chance?

----------


## President Peanut

@ Perianne, so you are a natural blonde I take it? Guess that would explain why your hair has a little more shine than I'm used to seeing on American blondes.

----------


## usfan

My wife worked with a very sweet ukrainian woman.  She had a thick accent, as did her husband.  They were a couple of the  most patriotic americans i've ever known.  We had some great talks about the direction of the country.  She retired, & i don't see them much anymore, but i still get an occasional pro america email.

I see that a lot, especially with the comm bloc immigrants.  They seem to 'get it', more than most.  I don't see that with the mass of mexican illegals.  I've worked with quite a few over the years, & they are either very pro mexico, or blase about america.  The last round of amnesty gave citizenship without any study of history.  They are hard working citizens, but have just made the transfer from one statist system to another, in their minds.. at least that is how i see it.  I hear that in texas, hispanics are migrating to the republican party, which might indicate a move away from socialistic leanings.  But since the republican party has moved toward socialism/statism, perhaps not.  Dubya was pretty much a tax & spend liberal.. except he didn't raise the taxes, first.

I don't know what this has to do with the OP.. seems i'm always getting off topic on peri's threads..   :Smile:

----------


## Canadianeye

When she wins it will be the GOP strategists fault. I'm not even from your country...but to _not_ drag/attach her name to every single Obama, numerous and spectacular failures, is the height of stupidity. I have been mentioning that for 5 years ffs. The opposition has been asleep at the wheel.

----------


## kilgram

> That is awesome! Dual citizenship by chance?


If her parents are Finnish, she is Finnish, or she can ask for Finnish citizenship if she wants. But if I am not wrong, to get American citizenship you must be born there, no? Or after many years living in USA you can get it.

For sure she is Finnish, or she could be.

----------


## Coolwalker

> Unless Rand Paul adds something to his resume other than making speeches, he will be CRUSHED by Hillary/Billary.
> 
> Remember BILL will campaign for Hillary.  Rand has NOTHING to go up against BILL.
> 
> I HATE that FACT 10 times more than you do, but I deal in reality.
> 
> The Paul family makes speeches.  Some good content, some great content, some lousy content.  But mediocre delivery.  Not anywhere near bobo's or Bill's delivery.
> 
> Rand needs accomplishments.  There ARE reasons that the Libertarian Party in 40 years has failed to amass a million members YET.
> ...


Perhaps, perhaps not. All Obama has ever done is make speeches and look where he lives now. Americans believe bullshit, no matter who it comes from. Not saying that Paul is a bullshitter, but that speeches may be what gets him elected because what he says 90% of the time is_ "dead-on, balls accurate"._

----------

Perianne (07-30-2013)

----------


## Perianne

> That is awesome! Dual citizenship by chance?


No.  My mother celebrated being an American like maybe no one you have ever seen.  My Finnish given name was Pierrette, which she quickly changed to an American name.  My Finnish name was in honor of my mother's uncle who died in WW2.  From the time of my birth I was called "Peri".  Only my mother could say it like she did, with the Finnish accent.  By the time of her death in 2003, she had mastered the English language and had very little accent, but she still pronounced "Peri" in the Finnish vernacular.

Sorry for rambling.  I love talking about my beloved mother and the sacrifices she made to make me an American citizen.  She wanted every possible advantage for me.... the legal way.

----------

Coolwalker (07-30-2013),usfan (07-30-2013)

----------


## Perianne

> @ Perianne, so you are a natural blonde I take it? Guess that would explain why your hair has a little more shine than I'm used to seeing on American blondes.


Yes, natural blonde.  And naturally short, too.  lol

----------


## Dan40

> Perhaps, perhaps not. All Obama has ever done is make speeches and look where he lives now. Americans believe bullshit, no matter who it comes from. Not saying that Paul is a bullshitter, but that speeches may be what gets him elected because what he says 90% of the time is_ "dead-on, balls accurate"._


1. bobo is an accomplished speaker.

2. Paul is not in the same league.

3. People don't listen.  I preach reality on this site.  People don't listen.  bobo preaches to their fantasies.  And does it well.

4 There are numerous actual political parties.   Among them are the Republican Party and the Libertarian Party.  Both established duly registered legal political parties.  P{aul takes money and support from the Republican Party, and campaigns as a Republican.  Then claims he is a Libertarian.  That smells like an old line politician saying and doing anything to get elected.

And please remember, I support much of his rhetoric.  But I see 2 faces and no action.  Another trait of the old line career politician.

The talk of a Republican Party split with Christie and Paul.  How?  Christie is a Republican and makes no other claims.  Paul claims to be a Libertarian, not a Republican.
I side much more with what Paul SAYS, but I want results, not endless hours of more wasted talk.

----------

Canadianeye (07-30-2013)

----------


## kilgram

> Yes, natural blonde.  And naturally short, too.  lol


Have you gone back to Finland when you were older?

----------


## Coolwalker

> 1. bobo is an accomplished speaker.


Only with a teleprompter.




> 2. Paul is not in the same league.


he speaks without a tleprompter




> 3. People don't listen.  I preach reality on this site.  People don't listen.  bobo preaches to their fantasies.  And does it well.


people listen, but they her what thy want/need to hear




> 4 There are numerous actual political parties.   Among them are the Republican Party and the Libertarian Party.  Both established duly registered legal political parties.  P{aul takes money and support from the Republican Party, and campaigns as a Republican.  Then claims he is a Libertarian.  That smells like an old line politician saying and doing anything to get elected.


run as anything other than those two and lose






> The talk of a Republican Party split with Christie and Paul.  How?  Christie is a Republican and makes no other claims.  Paul claims to be a Libertarian, not a Republican.
> I side much more with what Paul SAYS, but I want results, not endless hours of more wasted talk.


Christie is a lying fat fool whose head is up Obama's ass and only interested in money.

----------

Perianne (07-30-2013)

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> 1. bobo is an accomplished speaker.
> 
> 2. Paul is not in the same league.
> 
> 3. People don't listen.  I preach reality on this site.  People don't listen.  bobo preaches to their fantasies.  And does it well.
> 
> 4 There are numerous actual political parties.   Among them are the Republican Party and the Libertarian Party.  Both established duly registered legal political parties.  P{aul takes money and support from the Republican Party, and campaigns as a Republican.  Then claims he is a Libertarian.  That smells like an old line politician saying and doing anything to get elected.
> 
> And please remember, I support much of his rhetoric.  But I see 2 faces and no action.  Another trait of the old line career politician.
> ...


Libertarian _philosophy_ has been around for hundreds of years before the Libertarian Party. They do not have an exclusive lock on the word "libertarian." Rand Paul has never claimed to be a member of the Libertarian _Party_, he has only claimed to believe in libertarian _philosophy_.

----------


## Perianne

> Have you gone back to Finland when you were older?


Yes.  Last year to visit the last resting place of my father.

----------


## gamewell45

> I've thought to go back to Poland.


I think I'll go back to Rhode Island.

----------


## Dan40

> Libertarian _philosophy_ has been around for hundreds of years before the Libertarian Party. They do not have an exclusive lock on the word "libertarian." Rand Paul has never claimed to be a member of the Libertarian _Party_, he has only claimed to believe in libertarian _philosophy_.


Hog wash.

And "hundreds of years?"  Libertarians were fighting FOR the U.S. Constitution during the Spanish Inquisition?

Stick to your imbecilic Liberal/Socialism.  That's your fantasy area.

One is a lying pos politician when one takes money and runs as a Republican and then claims to support the ideals of another Party.
A politician CAN claim agreement with tea party ideas because the tea party is NOT a political party.  The Libertarian Party, is a political party, competing  with the Republican Party.  Only a 2 faced standard issue lying politician takes from one and supports another.
And as far as the competition goes.  The Libertarian Party is a pitiful joke.  In the 2012 election.  More eligible voters did not bother to vote than have EVER voted for any Libertarian in any election on any level in the history of the Libertarian Party.
Also bobo received more votes than all Libertarians have received in the history of the party in all levels of elections.  And Romney also received more votes than all Libertarians put together in history.

Paul is a no action talker lost in a race with world class professional no action talkers.

Christie would be 100 times the better candidate to face the Clinton/Clinton/bobo talkiest.
I'd RATHER see Paul elected, but he has NO MORE chance than his all talk no action old man did.

----------


## kilgram

@Dan40 Is incredile how ignorant you can arrive to be.

And yes, Libertarianism is much older than you think, and hs been here for a fe hundreds of years. Even before it was called as Libertarianism have existed people that were Libertarians and fought to free the people.

Like it or not, but Libertarianism as it, exists from the XIX century, and so that are hundreds of years.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> Hog wash.


Your ignorance of history has been noted.




> And "hundreds of years?"  Libertarians were fighting FOR the U.S. Constitution during the Spanish Inquisition?


No? Libertarian philosophy (or central foundations of libertarian philosophy) have been found as far back as Lao-Tzu (6th century) and Ancient Greece. As a philosophy, libertarianism has been around since the 17th century.




> Stick to your imbecilic Liberal/Socialism.  That's your fantasy area.


Actually, my expertise is history. Nobody does imbecilism quite like you.




> One is a lying pos politician when one takes money and runs as a Republican and then claims to support the ideals of another Party.


The Libertarian Party exists because the Republican Party expended great effort to banish any hint of libertarianism from its ranks. It's not lying, nor is it impossible, to say you are bits of both.




> A politician CAN claim agreement with tea party ideas because the tea party is NOT a political party.  The Libertarian Party, is a political party, competing  with the Republican Party.  Only a 2 faced standard issue lying politician takes from one and supports another.


No, a libertarian who wants to be in a position to change U.S. policy for the better would make no secret of their libertarian philosophy but run in the semi-libertarian ruling party.




> And as far as the competition goes.  The Libertarian Party is a pitiful joke.  In the 2012 election.  More eligible voters did not bother to vote than have EVER voted for any Libertarian in any election on any level in the history of the Libertarian Party.
> Also bobo received more votes than all Libertarians have received in the history of the party in all levels of elections.  And Romney also received more votes than all Libertarians put together in history.


Because libertarians prefer voting for libertarians in the Republican Party like Justin Amash, Ron Paul, and Rand Paul.




> Paul is a no action talker lost in a race with world class professional no action talkers.


False. He worked his ass off to change U.S. policy for the better in 30 years of service. That's a hell of a lot more action than you've ever put in to change.




> Christie would be 100 times the better candidate to face the Clinton/Clinton/bobo talkiest.
> I'd RATHER see Paul elected, but he has NO MORE chance than his all talk no action old man did.


Your ignorance of Rand Paul's record is not sufficient reason to support an idiot like Christie.

----------


## Dan40

> @Dan40 Is incredile how ignorant you can arrive to be.
> 
> And yes, Libertarianism is much older than you think, and hs been here for a fe hundreds of years. Even before it was called as Libertarianism have existed people that were Libertarians and fought to free the people.
> 
> Like it or not, but Libertarianism as it, exists from the XIX century, and so that are hundreds of years.


What is more incredible is how desperate you can be.  The Libertarian Party is 42 years old.  It has NO CLAIM to the idea of LIBERTY, no matter how much ignoramuses fantasize.

----------


## kilgram

> What is more incredible is how desperate you can be.  The Libertarian Party is 42 years old.  It has NO CLAIM to the idea of LIBERTY, no matter how much ignoramuses fantasize.


I am Spanish. I've known about "Libertarian Party" a few years ago. But the Libertarian term, as ideology i'known about it for much longer time. Libertarian is a term that has been used by Anarchists much before the Libertarian Party was created.

You can look in texts written in the XIX century talking about Libertarians. If I am not wrong, Bakunin spoke about Libertarianism. Most of Spanish Anarchists of early XX century were called Libertarians.

When I talk about Libertarians, I talk about them, never about the Libertarian Party, that for me they are Liberals.

You can dislike the Libertarian ideology, and find it stupid. It is ok. But at least, try to understand its history. And if you don't know it, or you are not sure, ask or listen when people explain it to you.

About opinions or ideas you can disagree as you want, is your right. But about history, and more about the history of people that you don't have a lot of knowledge and usually in schools is not taught, at least don't try to deny it.

----------


## Dan40

> I am Spanish. I've known about "Libertarian Party" a few years ago. But the Libertarian term, as ideology i'known about it for much longer time. Libertarian is a term that has been used by Anarchists much before the Libertarian Party was created.
> 
> You can look in texts written in the XIX century talking about Libertarians. If I am not wrong, Bakunin spoke about Libertarianism. Most of Spanish Anarchists of early XX century were called Libertarians.
> 
> When I talk about Libertarians, I talk about them, never about the Libertarian Party, that for me they are Liberals.
> 
> You can dislike the Libertarian ideology, and find it stupid. It is ok. But at least, try to understand its history. And if you don't know it, or you are not sure, ask or listen when people explain it to you.
> 
> About opinions or ideas you can disagree as you want, is your right. But about history, and more about the history of people that you don't have a lot of knowledge and usually in schools is not taught, at least don't try to deny it.


And I was clearly talking about the AMERICAN Libertarian Party.  So blow it out your ass.

And labels have changed dramatically over the years.  What was once a Democrat is now a very different ideology.  What was once a liberal in now a totally different ideology.  Whatever your Spanish libertarians were is far different from the American Libertarian Party.  Once Democrats were the most racist brutes imaginable, now they delight in calling anyone that challenges them RACIST.  So terms/labels change.  And I don't care one wit what your Spanish politics are.  Anarchy, of course, is pure stupidity.

  And what Spain are YOU talking about? 

 The dictator  Miguel Primo de Rivera

The SECOND Spanish Republic?

The Nationalist/Nazi regime of dictator Franco?

The King of Spain Juan Carlos?

  Thenew Democracy?

The Spanish Socialist Workers Party time in power?

There are video games less complicated than the history of Spanish governments, just since 1900.

So I understand your total confusion.

----------


## Guest

> And I was clearly talking about the AMERICAN Libertarian Party.  So blow it out your ass.


Have you ever considered being nice?

----------


## Dan40

> Have you ever considered being nice?


Always real, never nice to dumbbells lost in fantasyland.  You'll have to find someone else to be your enabler.

----------


## kilgram

> And I was clearly talking about the AMERICAN Libertarian Party.  So blow it out your ass.
> 
> And labels have changed dramatically over the years.  What was once a Democrat is now a very different ideology.  What was once a liberal in now a totally different ideology.  Whatever your Spanish libertarians were is far different from the American Libertarian Party.  Once Democrats were the most racist brutes imaginable, now they delight in calling anyone that challenges them RACIST.  So terms/labels change.  And I don't care one wit what your Spanish politics are.  Anarchy, of course, is pure stupidity.
> 
>   And what Spain are YOU talking about? 
> 
>  The dictator  Miguel Primo de Rivera
> 
> The SECOND Spanish Republic?
> ...


I knew that you were talking about the American Libertarian Party. And I was indicating you that the Libertarianism is older than that party.

----------


## Guest

> Always real, never nice to dumbbells lost in fantasyland.  You'll have to find someone else to be your enabler.


1.  You're not "real".  You're not even "keepin' it real".  You're just mean
2.  Your definition of fantasy land is anyone who disagree with you.
3.  Who needs or asked you to be an enabler?  You're a fucking troll.  Trolls don't enable.  They just troll.

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (08-01-2013)

----------


## Guest

> What is more incredible is how desperate you can be.  The Libertarian Party is 42 years old.  It has NO CLAIM to the idea of LIBERTY, no matter how much ignoramuses fantasize.

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (08-01-2013)

----------


## patrickt

Referring to the media as whores smeers a lot of decent, honest, hard-working whores all over the world. They have much higher standards in every aspect of their life than does Hillary Clinton.

----------


## Dan40

> 1.  You're not "real".  You're not even "keepin' it real".  You're just mean
> 2.  Your definition of fantasy land is anyone who disagree with you.
> 3.  Who needs or asked you to be an enabler?  You're a fucking troll.  Trolls don't enable.  They just troll.


It is amazing how much more batshit truth causes you to act.  I observe that it is a fact, yet I'm still amazed at your ignorance.

----------


## LCgreat

> Hillary won't win because she's only going to look worse.  The American public will vote for old men (they prefer them younger) they will not vote for an older woman if she runs against a younger man like Rand Paul.
> 
> Bring it.  Let them run her.


A lots of Teabaggers & Conservative Repub's, are going to look stupid after Hillary Clinton, win. Just like they did in the last Obama win for the WHITE HOUSE! Keep Dreaming,the world has CHANGED!!!

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> A lots of Teabaggers & Conservative Repub's, are going to look stupid after Hillary Clinton, win. Just like they did in the last Obama win for the WHITE HOUSE! Keep Dreaming,the world has CHANGED!!!


You're right, it has. Now, the party of tolerance and cultural sensitivity can get away with such flagrant examples of deliberately offensive and intolerant language as "teabaggers."

I'm as far removed from the Tea Party as you can get, and I'm offended. That kind of bullshit is exactly what pollutes our political process. You should be ashamed of yourself.

----------

Perianne (08-10-2013),Teutorian (08-10-2013)

----------


## Dan40

> You're right, it has. Now, the party of tolerance and cultural sensitivity can get away with such flagrant examples of deliberately offensive and intolerant language as "teabaggers."
> 
> I'm as far removed from the Tea Party as you can get, and I'm offended. That kind of bullshit is exactly what pollutes our political process. You should be ashamed of yourself.


Liberals pollute the political process.  The tea party reaffirms the political process.

----------

Perianne (08-10-2013)

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> Liberals pollute the political process.  The tea party reaffirms the political process.


I wouldn't go that far. The Tea Party has pretty much enabled the status quo.

----------


## Dan40

> I wouldn't go that far. The Tea Party has pretty much enabled the status quo.


Of course you "wouldn't go that far."  You are a liberal and a socialist that refuses to see the horrid result of either philosophy.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> Of course you "wouldn't go that far."  You are a liberal and a socialist that refuses to see the horrid result of either philosophy.


You can't even explain my philosophy with specifics. So why the hell should I listen to you if you can't even display a knowledge of that which you argue against?

----------


## Cap

> MSM Whores


Superfluous

----------


## Network

Super Floss

Hilary is higher on the lizard totem than Bill, fact nugget.

----------

Perianne (08-10-2013)

----------

